# Just bought Odyssea 48" 260 watt..



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

Just bought Odyssea 48" 260 wat it comes with two - 2 x 65 10,000 k bulbs and two - 2 x 10,000 k actinic bulbs and led moonlights....im gonna start a freshwater planted tank in a 55 g tank...This is way too much light ill probly only run 3 bulbs and remove the other one...Now should I replace all the bulbs and go with 6,700 K bulbs or should I just replace the actinic bulbs as they are useless for plants.?? (Ex. Run two - 2 x 10,000k bulbs and 1 - 2x 6,700 bulb all full spectrum 65 watt = 185 watts - almost 3.5 wpg)
Help!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Swap the actinics for daylight bulbs, you should have great success with the 10K bulbs it has. No need to ditch the 10K bulbs you have now, use them for maybe a year before replacing them with something else, either the same or some 6700K bulbs. Maybe get a 6700 to replace an actinic with. Doing them all 6700 may make it look too yellow for your taste.


----------



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

OK that sounds good..Save me some money anyway Thanks..I have another question thats not really related but im about to order a heater..I was lookin at the stealth 200 w but Im thinkin I might run 2 for extra security in case one fails...I just want to get ur opinion on a good brand of heater whether it be submersible/or one with an external dial.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The Visi-Therm from Marineland is pretty good... Rena makes some good heaters, the Fluval Tronic is good... get the best heater you can afford, generally speaking, you get what you pay for when it comes to that. 
From the looks of your math in your first post, you have a 55 gallon tank, is that correct? 
About 4 watts per gallon is good, so a 200 should be suitable. Two heaters in case one fails is not a bad idea but its not that common of a problem. Better safe than sorry though, as the saying goes


----------



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

Very True.. Thanks again..O i just checked my bulbs and their 12,000 K..This is just the color right and as long as their daylight bulbs their OK??? There Odyssea brand so Im not sure of the actual quality as they have been questioned


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

12 K will give you overall good growth. Photosyntheses occurs down at around 6,000K.. but yours will give you a balance between growth and nice tank colors. It should look crisp white with maybe a very slight tint of blue to it, yes? 
Your plants will be fine. When the time comes to replace them, perhaps get bulbs a little lower in the spectrum. If you can tolerate the colors, though... Depends on if you like a yellowish hue to the tank... it needs to look good to you as well as good for the plants..


----------

